# English tuition in Dubai



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, a good friend of mine is arriving with his wife in Dubai towards the end of this month. Her English is a little rusty and so she is looking for some lessons to freshen up and practice for a month or so during July/August.

Would anyone be able to advise whether there may be a decent language school open over the summer or, as I suspect they are closed for the holidays, be able to suggest anyone who may be able to give private lessons?

Any idea as to typical costs?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

This may be me being stupid... So apologies in advance if that is the case... 

Wouldn't it be better to state the language(s) she does know so the teacher is able to translate equivalent back to her from English?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> This may be me being stupid... So apologies in advance if that is the case...
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to state the language(s) she does know so the teacher is able to translate equivalent back to her from English?


Sorry, it is Greek, however her English is good enough that this isn't necessary to translate. She simply needs to brush up her English enough to go for a job. In any case I suspect the number of Greek speaking English teachers in Dubai must be few and far between.


----------



## dabby (Jul 7, 2013)

*teacher*



ReggieDXB007 said:


> Hello, a good friend of mine is arriving with his wife in Dubai towards the end of this month. Her English is a little rusty and so she is looking for some lessons to freshen up and practice for a month or so during July/August.
> 
> Would anyone be able to advise whether there may be a decent language school open over the summer or, as I suspect they are closed for the holidays, be able to suggest anyone who may be able to give private lessons?
> 
> ...


you may contact at this number 0562636754..she is a british tutor teaching English language in this country ..may be this would help..


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

dabby said:


> you may contact at this number 0562636754..she is a british tutor teaching English language in this country ..may be this would help..


Thanks so much for this - will give it a go


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Apart from private tutors, Eton (in Knowledge Village) has generally good language courses. This would be more expensive


----------

